
Police believe they’ve solved a murder in 1984. But what if they’re wrong? - curtis
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/10/a-death-at-torrey-pines/403186/?single_page=true
======
foldor
This is one of those scenarios where I'm sure both sides quickly realized they
were wrong, but instead of doing the right thing and apologizing, they instead
doubled down and tried to make the evidence fit their incorrect theory.

